# Charlie B - Bee killer



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Olly,

From what I saw when I used them the body count was allot less. Maybe because of the high wind they blew off. It seemed more bees were dead the first morning of a rain but were less the next day if it rained continually.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not the wet this is killing them it is the poison Charlie impregnated them with before selling them to you.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

odfrank said:


> They fly in and land upside down ....Any suggestions on solving this problem?


Turn the hives upside down?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Or, at laest, the covers.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Build you're covers with a slope so the water runs off. Or crown the metal before you staple it on so its high in the middle. Sloped they would still stack OK if you alternate directions. Provided you make them all the same.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

put a towel over the cover,, see what happens..


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

To stymie Charlie's plan to crush my honey crop, I glue gunned on some shade cloth. Tomorrow morning will tell. Stay tuned. 
I figure Charlie owes me a taco lunch for my efforts to fix what he sold me.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That's the goofiest thing I've ever seen! You have too much time on your hands. :lpf:


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Heating pad! Put it under the cover - it will keep the roof warmer than air around and thus prevent condensation. I guess, you would also need a small electrical power station to power all those heating pads. The good thing is that the heating pads could potentially help in winter time! Good luck, Sergey


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

cerezha said:


> The good thing is that the heating pads could potentially help in winter time! Good luck, Sergey


He's way to cheap for that. He talked me down to practically nothing when selling him those covers. And then he goes and paints them that awful "poop brown" color. The bees are dying from embarrassment, not drowning.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Evil Charlie has been thwarted at almost no cost in his attempt to stomp me out as competition as another local honey producer. It is a wet and soggy morning, the bees are flying, and my no cost shade cloth covers have protected my bees from dying.


----------

